# What got you into Warhammer Fantasy?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I got into WHFB after about three years of playing nothing but 40K. After collecting and then dropping 'nids, I discovered (whilst being a Necron player - I still am) how absolutely freaking awesome Chaos was! Me and some of my friends were in sixth form by this point and we had a bit of our own money lying around (Rather than waiting on holidays to get 40k pressies) and we liked the look of WHFB. The four of us went down to Games Workshop Cardiff and asked if we could use some of their miniatures to have a go as we were thinking of buying.

If any of you have seen my 40K thread you may remember the friend who got me into 40K... Turns out his brothers also dabbled in Fantasy themselves and after a few years of storing things in random spots, he eventually discovered that pretty much everything he ever needed was 'under his bed'. Including a Lizardmen army which he employed while I borrowed a couple of daemons off the shop for the day. The game was Lizardmen & Daemons vs Empire and Wood Elves. Each of as played with Tau, Necrons, Imperial Guard and Dark Angels at the time (respectively) so it was a bit of a leap for us to be playing 40K. The Empire split his forces between me and the Lizardmen and the Woodelves, due to location, were mostly up against me with Daemons. 

A few turns later along with the Empire player nearly rage-quitting when my Juggernaught riding Herald of Khorne killed 20 Empire Gunmen in a single combat phase (Most of these deaths were due to me running him down) and three of us were hooked. By the time we left school and headed of to University we had in the region of 7000 points between us spread across a grand total of six armies (DoC, BoC, Dwarfs, Lizardmen, Wood Elves & VCs). 

I am now pretty much just a chaos player though I still have a fondness for Necrons.

So what about you? Share your little story about how/why/when/where/theother'h's you got into WHFB.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I got into WFB first as I'm a huge Fantasy genre buff. I was home from college for a weekend in Feb of '97 and a friend of mine wanted to show me some miniatures he had started collecting and painting. He told me there was an entire game associated w/ the minis. He pulled out his 4th ed. Dwarf book to show me what it was all about and I was all revved up to try it out. We hopped in his Jeep and made the 1.5hr drive to the closest GW store. We walked in and after looking around and not really knowing what I needed, I talked w/ one of the reps. He asked what kind of army I wanted to play: shooty, magic heavy, or "do you want to be up in their face in hand to hand combat?" I was all about the close combat and the rep said, "Then I have JUST the army for you!" And that's when Chaos grabbed hold of me and has never let go!!! I got the Realms of Chaos box set, a box of warriors (the old hunchbacks) and a box of the mono-pose beastmen w/ halberds. I've been a dedicated Chaos player ever since. I've started other armies but those side projects always become neglected as I always gravitate back to Chaos (mostly warriors but I've amassed decent Beastmen and DoC armies as well). 16 years and 5 editions ... Yeah, I'm hooked.

Blood for the blood god! Skulls for his throne! :aggressive::wild:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord started a WoC plog just after I joined the forum, which drew me into collecting. Once I had a WoC army it seemed silly not to play.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I started during, I think the 4th edition of fantasy battle. Whichever one lined up with the earlier portion of 2nd edition of 40k. 

At which point I had been playing and collecting chaos marines and daemons for some time. I realized like several other people in this thread that I could simply add warriors to my daemons and have a functional army. And off I went!

Though at this point I built 1 fantasy chassis army, and sold it, build a lizard man army, and then rebuilt my fantasy chaos army.

My current fantasy warriors army is fairly diverse including warriors from the rogue trader era through modern releases, as well as similar models from other game systems such as Chronopia. In fact, my chaos giant is a resin Bloodtotem (giant bestial monster) from Chronopia.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to play WRG historicals many moons ago and that began my love of medieval and ancient armies.

I toyed with WFB back around 4th or 5th ed (I believe) and collected enough of the (then current) battle masters minis to field a decent Empire army. Then dropped the hobby for quite a while.

Recently my LGS started a WFB escalation league and we had a big influx of Fantasy players, so I thought "I have some models and time, so what the fuck" :biggrin:

Anyway been loving it, my ancient models are a bit naff, but the games have been fun and I am coming close to having a fully painted 2500pt army...so no real complaints.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

For me it was one model a very old citadel goblin 










It had so much character I wanted, no needed to have an army


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dwarves. That is all.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

About 16 years ago, I found my cousin and his friends playing Warhammer on the carpet. He asked me if i wanted to join and in doing so found myself on the side of Chaos (their armies were WE, Empire and HE) which has since blossomed into a lifelong love of WoC, CSM, Battlefleet CSM, etc.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I've always loved elves. LotR, Forgotten Realms, all that good fantasy stuff. When I started 40k I got marines because, well, starter set... that was back in the good ol' days of third. Now I have almost ten thousand points of my beloved blood angels along with a small IG army and an even small ork one (from black reach). I wanted something different. I didn't want to stop playing vampires, but I wanted a change in style, so I decided to go for fantasy. At first I thought of vampire counts, because blood, then empire, because... humans, but then I noticed, way at the bottom of the GW army site, the wood elves. I googled them for competitiveness and was shocked to see that they were pretty much the worst army. Well then. I was entranced though, and I knew no other army could do. I also knew I had no one to play with. I waited. A year and a half later, my friend wanted to get into it. I knew my army, he was going ogres, but then he decided not to. So, neither did I. But now, he decided once more to give it a try with the new dark elves. I grabbed myself some ebay shennanigans, studied the art of the asrai, and went to war. I haven't lost yet (though I expect it to happen extremely soon, at least in terms of next games).


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

first i played w40k and i got onto the website and i saw WHFB and i got the island of blood.


----------

